# Rhizome Syndrigast Coelacanth Flourishing / DarkDaughta / TJ Bryan



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 17, 2017)

Meet Rhizome Syndrigast Coelacanth Flourishing. Here, let me unpack that for you:

A *rhizome* is a plant that grows its main stem horizontally underground and periodically throws up stems and down roots. Google @iamrhizome, her main FB handle, and it wants to show you "yam rhizome". *Syndrigast* is a made-up word from the Young Adult series _Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_. It is a child with special powers. A *coelacanth* is a primitive fish, assumed to be extinct until one was caught in 1938 by a South African museum curator on a fishing trip. And flourishing...well, I'll leave you to decide whether this lady is *flourishing*. So, typical jigaboo gibberish.

Rhizome first came to the Farms' attention when she got into a kerfuffle on the Facebook Polyamory Group where Kylie Brooks was a moderator. Was. It seems a member of the group, Chrissy Raymond Holman, used the word "autonomy" in a post a year ago. This pissed off Rhizome because Chrissy is white (wut?) and she doxed Holman and got Kylie to assist in the doxing by confirming Holman's place of employment. That lost Kylie his moderating gig.

If the above paragraph didn't make a lick of sense to you, join the club. The whole thing is a delightful salty romp, though, including a fascinating glimpse of Kylie grovelling before a Social Justice kangaroo court. Do read it. Start here.

Rhizome was born in Barbados in 1967(?) and emigrated to Canada, presumably at a fairly young age as she attended Don Mills Collegiate (High School). She 'attended' the University of Ottawa but no details of a subject or degree. She currently claims to be 50, but in her blog in 2006 she described herself as 43, which would make her 54 and her birth year 1963:



> i am a 43 year old, fiery WYSIWYG, Black conscious, barbadian-born, north amerikkkan raised, capricornian, dark skinned, matriarchal, polyamorous, class conscious, fat, tall, rogue scholar happily living in exile, ancestor/universe/ goddess worshiping, deviant, queer femme, writer, cultural worker and critic, far-seer, former poet based in toronto. i'm mama to two children and polyamorously partnered with two men.



She writes reams and reams of angry twaddle like this:



Spoiler: angry twaddle



The white world breaks and bends or completely ignores the rules for white folx all the time. That's one of the perks of white privilege.

There are few things I find more repulsive than white folx listing off or describing rules to me, holding me to the exact letter of their rules as a way to teach me how to play nice and fair in a world that hates me.

Do I fucken need to have your rules explained to me?
Do I need to be taught how to follow rules or pay attention to them?
No.
Racism and anti-Blackness mostly keep me on the straight and narrow...unless I'm sure I won't be caught.

What I would like is some of that precious privileged leeway all white folx can access that so many of them jealously guard by relentlessly apprising me of the rules, of the walls surrounding my existence and my choices everyday

What I'd like is to not be patronized and surveyed for evidence of wrong doing while you let becky and chad slip on by with just a nod, a shrug and a knowing smile.

What I want is access to your loopholes, to the benefit of a doubt, to wiggle room and grey areas where I can work slight of hand or disappear when I need to not be seen doing whatever it is I'm doing.

White world so filled with white folx who would not be able to survive if their white asses were forced to abide by the bogus bullshit rules IBPOCs are regularly held to and punished for breaking...

I'd like to be left unharassed and in peace, allowed to break ALL the BUMbakleet rules I fucken want to. Yes, that would make me happy.



Is this interesting? It is not.

I believe she is a cow of great potential, however. Reading between the lines, it seems she frequently misbehaves in public and chimps when called on it. Even better, she's the keynote speaker at the Accessible Multi-linking and Polyamory Conference 2017:



> This years conferences will run November 3-5 and it will take place entirely online. Workshops will use Zoom conference software, which can be accessed from any phone and most computers or tablets. Zoom runs on Windows, Mac, and Linux computers. The main “con space” will be on this website, with forums and chat rooms available to meet other attendees, run your own impromptu workshops and discussion groups, and other activities.



Entirely online! Who wants to take one for the team and sign up?

That's enough to get us started. This is Babby's First Thread, so let me know if I've done anything amiss and  I'll add to this OP as necessary.



Spoiler: where to find her



Mostly active on FaceBook:

https://www.facebook.com/roguetheoretician/ main personal account. No friends because she deleted them.
https://www.facebook.com/ThisIsRhizome/

twitter: https://twitter.com/darkdaughta/ (protected)
deviantart: https://darkdaughta.deviantart.com/
youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/darkdaughta
email: rhizomesyndrigastflourishing@gmail.com
patreon: https://www.patreon.com/RhizomeSyndrigastCoelacanthFlourishing (41 patrons)
wordpress: https://iamrhizome.wordpress.com/
blogger: https://www.blogger.com/profile/17034508 (blogger alias DarkDaughta, group blog Out Of Iraq Bloggers Caucus http://ooibc.blogspot.com/
blogspot: http://darkdaughta.blogspot.com/ (invitation only)
website: darkdaughta.com (inactive, I didn't find anything useful in whois)
instagram: https://www.instagram.com/iamrhizome/ (zero posts)
medium: https://medium.com/@rhizomesyndrigastflourishing medium (empty)


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Sep 17, 2017)

Is this thing an actual woman under the joker fangirl/we wuz kangs hybrid regalia?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 17, 2017)

She's given birth twice, so yes. When I get a minute, I'll add some more pics to the OP.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Sep 17, 2017)

WE WUZ FISHERSPOONER AND SHEEIT


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 17, 2017)

I want to know her views melanin and the magical properties is holds. For instance, does she know it's worth ~$400 a gram?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 17, 2017)

It's interesting how this type of race warrior talks about "Becky and Chad" as much as any pathetic incel.  These strawman characters have really captured something in the imagination of the unsuccessful.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 17, 2017)

Thats a mad max charcter


----------



## PT 404 (Sep 17, 2017)

Cosplaying the Toxic Avenger is cool, eh?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 17, 2017)

Hm. I can't seem to paste photos into the original post, so here go some selfies:



Spoiler: pics






The caption to this one ^^ is "Fuck you, "Cute"!

Fuck YOU and all the folx who willingly accept the privileges "cute" as arbitrary oppressive lookist construct offers to some and withholds from others!!

If you accept this designation without challenging it and sharing space with the rest of us, I'm fucking tripping you down short flights of stairs wherever you are right NOW!!"




She uses this one ^^ to bitch about fat shaming, for some reason. I mean, yeah - that's an unfortunate fashion choice, but she's not really fat for a woman of late middle age who's born children (and in her forties, apparently).




Uh huh.




As you can see from this one ^^, when she doesn't put shit on her face, she looks like a pretty well-preserved woman of late middle age. A hair cut, some decent clothes and...dear god, where are her eyebrows?...and she's look like a bank manager or something. All her ugly is self-inflicted.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Sep 17, 2017)

The No-brows really round out the "I'm a crazy dumpster diver," vibe she has going on.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Sep 17, 2017)

Her pseudo-biology naming scheme really tickles me. _Rhizome_


----------



## ghostvulva (Sep 17, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> I'd like to be left unharassed and in peace, allowed to break ALL the BUMbakleet rules I fucken want to. Yes, that would make me happy.



My tendency to try to remain moderate starts screaming internally when I see "folx" like this. "I want not only all the unseen privileges I ascribe to certain majority groups, I want to be invincible and immune to any societal restrictions or expectations. Oh, also, if this pisses you off, don't bother trying to talk to me about it, just throw some money at my gofundme/patreon/paypal, because you're only mad bc of your white guilt anyway"

I shouldn't waste the time, but morbid curiosity always compels me to click.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Sep 17, 2017)

https://www.patreon.com/RhizomeSyndrigastCoelacanthFlourishing - Her patreon.

I giggled when I read her Patreon. Notice how regardless of how much you give her a month you don't get anything in return - each tier is just some stupid plant analogy about how you giving her money helps her spread her bullshit on the internet. 

Even in her bio she doesn't really state that she does anything at all other than "organize online communities," which I'm assuming she's referring to those stupid FB circlejerks she gets kicked out of for being obnoxious. 

Her entire patreon might as well say, "Give me money for nothing in return because I bitch at people on Facebook."


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 17, 2017)

When I first saw this name I thought someone had vomited into an anagram generator.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 17, 2017)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> Her entire patreon might as well say, "Give me money for nothing in return because I bitch at people on Facebook."



To be fair, she also makes art:



Spoiler: MY EYES!!!


















KF is now in #3 position on a Google search for Rhizome Syndrigast Coelacanth Flourishing. That is some impressive SEO, null-san.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 17, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> To be fair, she also makes art:



I've seen way worse on tumblr.  At least it's an individual style.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Sep 17, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> To be fair, she also makes art:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's her real name? I found that she used to go by DarkDaughta online as far back as 2006 and ran a blog called One Tenacious Baby Mama but other than her general location she seems to have always been pretty good about keeping her real name offline.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 17, 2017)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> What's her real name?



I wish I knew. I held off starting the thread while I poked around hoping to find it. The name DarkDaughta took me back another ten years, but didn't yield any real dox.

On the other hand, if she's smart enough to hide her real identity while being this obnoxious...well, good on her. She's smarter than 90% of cows.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Sep 17, 2017)

Why is she living in Canada if she hates whitey so much?  She's Barbadian (?).  Even in white evil KKKanada she has plenty of freedom to go back to where she came from.  I'm sure Barbados has no rules and no white people and will welcome her with open arms.  Is she on a Canadian tugboat?

Also, when I see 'rhizome' I think of potato.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 17, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Also, when I see 'rhizome' I think of potato.



I think of ginger.  Then I think of potato.  Blame ADF.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 17, 2017)

I bet her real name is something generic and bland like Ashley Johnson.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Sep 17, 2017)

Rhizome's gone by a couple other names and used to pop up a lot on the old Polyamory thread (where she was affectionately nicknamed Dennis Rodman). The two others I was able to pull up were Tee Jay and Rhi Zome. TJ might be her actual initials but if she's almost 50 who knows how many times she's changed her name and persona over the years.

It's a pretty big deal that Kylie totally threw her under the bus. She was really tight with him and with Zee Zaki (formerly Zayn) when they were all relentlessly banning anyone in that Poly group that didn't parrot their SJW party line. Rhizome may be a nutjob but I'm amazed that they were so quick to screw her over.


----------



## Positron (Sep 17, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Also, when I see 'rhizome' I think of potato.


I think of this thing, a horrifying parasite of crabs.


----------



## Cripple (Sep 17, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> It's a pretty big deal that Kylie totally threw her under the bus. She was really tight with him and with Zee Zaki (formerly Zayn) when they were all relentlessly banning anyone in that Poly group that didn't parrot their SJW party line. Rhizome may be a nutjob but I'm amazed that they were so quick to screw her over.



I'm not. Participating in an SJW circlejerk is akin to swimming in a shark tank while bleeding.


----------



## ChineseDentist (Sep 17, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Rhizome's gone by a couple other names and used to pop up a lot on the old Polyamory thread (where she was affectionately nicknamed Dennis Rodman). The two others I was able to pull up were Tee Jay and Rhi Zome. TJ might be her actual initials but if she's almost 50 who knows how many times she's changed her name and persona over the years.
> 
> It's a pretty big deal that Kylie totally threw her under the bus. She was really tight with him and with Zee Zaki (formerly Zayn) when they were all relentlessly banning anyone in that Poly group that didn't parrot their SJW party line. Rhizome may be a nutjob but I'm amazed that they were so quick to screw her over.



I believe her name is TJ Bryan. If the Dark Daughta handle goes back about 10+ years then she had a URL at darkdaughta.com.

https://web.archive.org/web/20060211033837/http://www.darkdaughta.com:80/creatrix.html


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 17, 2017)

Why do so many black people suffer from overcompensation? Like, OK, we can see you know how to read, up to and including multisyllable words. You don't have to sit there and write word salad shit all the damn time to keep proving it.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Sep 18, 2017)

ChineseDentist said:


> I believe her name is TJ Bryan. If the Dark Daughta handle goes back about 10+ years then she had a URL at darkdaughta.com.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20060211033837/http://www.darkdaughta.com:80/creatrix.html



You're right. Tracked down this "Media Queer" site that lists her name is TJ Bryan as well. 

Also I feel kind of dumb. Here's another site that lists her full name right next to her full FB edgelord name.

I retract my previous statement about her being good about keeping her real name off the net.
http://www.cfmdc.org/filmmaker/4042


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 18, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> To be fair, she also makes art:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think her favorite thing to draw is herself.


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Sep 18, 2017)

trombonista said:


> I think her favorite thing to draw is herself.



No one has even posted her horrifying vagina pic yet....



Spoiler: Don't click this.






Spoiler: I mean it.






Spoiler: You have been warned.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Sep 18, 2017)

TheUltimatePickle said:


> No one has even posted her horrifying vagina pic yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One of her old archived blogs has her nudes plastered everywhere like a bad 90s wallpaper. 


Enjoy!


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 18, 2017)

TheUltimatePickle said:


> No one has even posted her horrifying vagina pic yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That isn't even horrifying. I was expecting a picture of her crusty, floppy vagina, not some crappy drawing. Kids today need to harden the fuck up.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 18, 2017)

TheUltimatePickle said:


> No one has even posted her horrifying vagina pic yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, no pubic hair?


----------



## TittyMonster (Sep 18, 2017)

TBH, I actually like her art. Even the vulva drawing isn't terrible, despite the hot pink clitoris. I like the crosshatching thing she's got going on. 
On the other hand, this chick is bonkers. I like the troon-style ridiculous pornstar name, though. I wonder what it is about choosing your own name that compels people to call themselves such ridiculous things.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 19, 2017)

TittyMonster said:


> I wonder what it is about choosing your own name that compels people to call themselves such ridiculous things.



Said KiwiFarms user "TittyMonster" 

But back on topic I want to know what TJ stands for.


----------



## Munchma Quchi (Feb 9, 2019)

Rhizome has been posting on her Facebook dozens of times a day recently (including a naked selfie because of course).

Over half of the content lately involves her being publicly shunned by someone named Michon Neal. Apparently they did not date, but they were friends and active in the same circles, and some drama has occurred and all of their mutuals are being forced to pick a side.

Both Rhizome and Michone have posted Facebook statuses along the lines of "Just unfriend me if you have them on your friend list."

Michon has posted extensively about what it is like to be Rhizome's friend, but she does talk a lot in generalities instead of describing specific events.

Michon posted this on Facebook on 18 July 2018



Spoiler: Michon's Facebook post about Rhizome






> How to fail me as a friend:
> 
> The main thing is just that they were literally a shitty friend for so long, but I gave them a pass because they were almost as marginalized as me. I wanted to be much, much closer. I wanted to be there for them, to touch them, to fuck them, to get to know them deeper and deeper and wanted them to know me. I wanted to work through our intergenerational trauma, our personal trauma. i wanted to be their "date" (accomplice and lover) at parties. I wanted to travel with them. Wanted our kids to meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Von Wolf Demon (May 25, 2019)

Munchma Quchi said:


> Rhizome has been posting on her Facebook dozens of times a day recently (including a naked selfie because of course).
> 
> Over half of the content lately involves her being publicly shunned by someone named Michon Neal. Apparently ]


Wow, I hadn't thought about Michon in a while! She is tight with some of the worst elements of #BLM. Not surprised to see her falling out with Rhizome. 

 Used to be a somewhat respected writer? Seems to have been published by a few legit sites and mags. 

 Now completely bonkers. Hardcore spoonie whiner. Describes self as "polyam BIPOC spoonie" so the red flags are all there for anyone stupid enough to enter her circle. You could easily toss in Munchie as well. Oh yeah and ace/aro when the mood fits her. So a "ace/aro polyam BIPOC munchie spoonie". I'm sure I'm missing a few.

BIPOC is the weird PC term that is meant to exclude Asians as their success in America doesn't fit the SJW political agenda. Never mind that Asians still have to deal with all kinds of crap like driving jokes, eye jokes, small dick jokes, dry cleaner jokes, and even occasional physical attacks, etc. None of that matters.  So "Black Indigenous Person of Color", not "Bisexual Person of Color" which it is often interpreted as. 

Complete social media sperg, posts videos all the time about her Eeyore like existence. She is also tight (or at least used to be) with Didi "How the fuck does she not have a Kiwi page?" Delgado, a BLM activist in the Northeast, who is one of the biggest mooches and exploiters I've ever seen. Think Greta Martela of black causes. Didi has been well-covered by Boston-area crime site "Turtle Boy Sports", and a search on her with that site will give you an entertaining half hour of laughs.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 26, 2019)

Von Wolf Demon said:


> Never mind that Asians still have to deal with all kinds of crap like driving jokes, eye jokes, small dick jokes, dry cleaner jokes, and even occasional physical attacks, etc. None of that matters.


They're actually right about that though.


----------



## Chamaelirium (Oct 9, 2019)

Here she suggests that lighter skinned black women not bounce or shake their curls since it is oppressive and draws attention away from people with stiffer hair textures. This might be one of the nuttiest things I’ve ever read it’s like somebody read that short story Harrison Bergeron and said yes, thTs what I want.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Oct 9, 2019)

Chamaelirium said:


> Here she suggests that lighter skinned black women not bounce or shake their curls since it is oppressive and draws attention away from people with stiffer hair textures. This might be one of the nuttiest things I’ve ever read it’s like somebody read that short story Harrison Bergeron and said yes, thTs what I want.


Ah, jealousy is a terrible thing, isn't it?  And that's all this is.

You there, yes, you!  Let me tell you how to style you hair, and you have to listen to me because racism (and I want to get noticed before you but I can't be arsed to spend the money and time at the hairdressers to get a hairstyle like yours).

The authoritarian nature of the sjw is so interesting, compared to the shit that comes out of their mouths about giving them a free choice etc etc.  Who gave anyone the right to tell anyone else how to style their hair, which gender to sleep with, which jobs to do and things to buy or not buy?  Who the fuck do these people think they are?


----------



## The Final Troondown (Oct 11, 2019)

Munchma Quchi said:


> Spoiler: Michon's Facebook post about Rhizome
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is just that they were literally a shitty friend for so long, but I gave them a pass because they were *almost* as marginalized as me



That's just too perfect


----------



## TheBlackVolga (Oct 11, 2019)

> But back on topic I want to know what TJ stands for.



Gloaming Hypotenuse, pronounced TJ to be xtra speshul.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2019)

TheBlackVolga said:


> Gloaming Hypotenuse, pronounced TJ to be xtra speshul.



Tergiversating Jigaboo.


----------



## Stafford Beer Bong (Oct 13, 2019)

Curious if they got the idea to name themselves Rhizome from the uber-leftist critical theory of Gilles Deleuze and Felix Guattari? They were both pushing the idea of non-binary sexuality as an aspect of their leftist revolutionary theory. Their ideas are still prevalent in some LGBTQetc circles.

Rhizome wikipedia

Sorry for the lame wiki article but it gives you an idea of the concept.

Of course I might be assuming way too much out of this cow.

edit: grammar


----------



## Chamaelirium (Oct 24, 2019)

Celebrating her 7 year anniversary of being creepy with other peoples kids


----------



## Chamaelirium (Sep 13, 2020)

CREEPY


----------



## Enoby Way (Sep 13, 2020)

Stafford Beer Bong said:


> Curious if they got the idea to name themselves Rhizome from the uber-leftist critical theory of Gilles Deleuze and Felix Guattari? They were both pushing the idea of non-binary sexuality as an aspect of their leftist revolutionary theory. Their ideas are still prevalent in some LGBTQetc circles.
> 
> Rhizome wikipedia
> 
> ...



This was my first thought too. I don't think it's expecting too much of a lolcow, pseudo-philosophical pretensions are kind of par for the course for a certain kind of cow, especially overly wordy ones like this. And while Deleuze isn't the first person you'd come across as an amateur philosopher, he's not exactly uncommon. His rhizome theory will get mentioned at some point if you do politics, philosophy, or... media and communications, a well-known lolcow field of study.

Deleuze is a nightmare to try and untangle even though his concepts are really interesting so if anyone actually wants to know more here is the easiest explanation of the rhizome that I have come across. Saved my dumb ass.

Deleuze for the Desperate #2: Rhizome






Tldr: ZOMG EVERYTHING IS CONNECTED AND SPROUTS FROM EVERYTHING ELSE

I also recommend the introduction video before this one but haven't embedded it because it's getting a bit too far off-topic.


----------

